# Effekt: Paper mit Rissen/Knicken - wie? [Beispiele inside]



## offset (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ihr kennt doch sicher Bilder, die einen Knick- oder Riss-Effekt haben.
Wie kriege ich sowas hin? Komme ich da ums einscannen nicht herum?
Beschreibung muss sich nicht auf PS beziehen, kann ganz allgemein sein (hab nur PSP8).

Danke.

Beispiele, siehe Anhang.


----------



## offset (26. September 2004)

Blöde Vorschau-Funktion.
#1


----------



## offset (26. September 2004)

#2


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. September 2004)

*Nur* Photoshop CS ist gut 

Solche Effekte kannst du recht einfach mit sogenannten Grunge-Brushes
realisieren. Da dieser Suchbegriff (Grunge, Dirty Style etc.) weit gefächert ist,
musst du bestimmt ein bisschen nach der passenden Werkzeugspitze suchen -
oder einfach selber basteln.
Als kleine Hilfe: 

http://www.graphics-central.com/brushes/index.php?cat=1


----------



## offset (26. September 2004)

Danke.


----------

